# Bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy



## shyne (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich suche ein Handy mit anständiger Bedienung und einem erweiterbaren OS, also Symbian ist mir auch durchaus Recht... Display sollte ab 3" sein. Das ist die Basis. 

Das wichtigste wäre aber die Kamera. Welches Handy fällt euch da ein?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Ich nutze selber ein Sony Ericsson Satio, und mehr als zufrieden damit...Verarbeitung und Funktion sowie Ausstattung sind mehr als ausreichend vorhanden.Und nach nem neuem Update kann man sogar in 864x480 Pixel Videos drehen.

Die Bedienung funzt soweit echt gut...nur sollte man wissen das ein Iphone (welches ich aus Prinzip nieee kaufen würde weil jeder es hat) sich doch echt besser bedienen lässt.

Hier mal nen Link:Sony Ericsson Satio Handy | Entertainment-Handy mit Touchscreen


----------



## shyne (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Hi,

ja, das Handy kenne ich. Finde nicht schlecht. Ich habe mich jetzt auf das nokia N8 eingeschossen, welches bald kommt. Es schaut aus wien Hammergerät!


----------



## püschi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Wieso suchst du dann noch?


----------



## shyne (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Hab ich erst nach dem Thread hier gefunden  Aber die Testfotos haben mich sowas von umgeschmissen...

Das Problem ist nur, es kommt ja noch. Es ist nicht mal draußen und wenn es das ist, werde ichs mir auch nicht leisten können.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Schau dir mal das HTC Desire an, Android Handy.
Wie die Kamera ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## STSLeon (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Die Kamera beim Desire ist relativ gut. Die Lichtvrehältnisse müssen allerdings auch stimmen, sonst wird das ganze Bild recht schnell körnig.


----------



## fuddles (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Ich hätt ja gesagt du besorgst dir das: Altek Leo: 14-Megapixel-Fotohandy mit HD-Video und optischem Zoom oder das: YouTube - XPhone Promo [Deutsch]

Aber mit dem Satio wärste gut bedient ( könnte in der Bedienung etwas schneller reagieren ). Das Nokia N8 hat von der Fachpresse im vorab Check keine guten Noten bekommen.

Ich würde dir noch das Sony Vivaz ans Herz legen. Es soll die beste Videofunktion aller erhältlichen Geräten haben. Die Bilder mit 8MP sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## CrazyBanana (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*



fuddles schrieb:


> Das Nokia N8 hat von der Fachpresse im vorab Check keine guten Noten bekommen.



Ein russischer Handyblog der eine unfertige Vorabversion des Handys "testet" würd ich nicht als Fachpresse bezeichnen!

btt: 
Die Bilder des Satio sind wirklich sehr gut
Doch die beste Handykamera hat bislang meines Wissens das Samsung Pixon 12


----------



## fuddles (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*



CrazyBanana schrieb:


> Ein russischer Handyblog der eine unfertige Vorabversion des Handys "testet" würd ich nicht als Fachpresse bezeichnen!



Stimmt habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Auf den großen Seiten Handy-Inside, Golem, Areamobile etc wird sich immer auf die russische Quelle bezogen. Von daher mal wirklich echte Tests von Usern abwarten.

Das Pixon macht in der Tat sehr gute Fotos. 
Allerdings krankt es an langsamer Geschwindigkeit. Der Prozessor ist mit dem Multimedia Monster einfach überfordert. Ein 1Ghz Snapdragon oder ähnlich wäre angebracht.
Das Satio ist allerdings auch kein Speedgerät bei Anwendungen, Programmen, Menüscrolling etc. Finde aber es reagiert nen Ticken schneller als das Pixon M8910.


----------



## Iceananas (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Ich finde die Fotos der Samsunghandys besser als die von Sony Ericsson oder Nokia. 

Das i8910HD hat eine Hammerkamera, noch besser ist ist das M8800 Pixon- 

Dazu ein Test hier: Samsung M8800: scharf, schärfer, Pixon


----------



## shyne (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*



> Samsung Pixon 12


Samsung war zu blöd für ein OS. Was soll ich deren Bastelexperiment? Naja...

HTC + Foto = Error 




> Das Nokia N8 hat von der Fachpresse im vorab Check keine guten Noten bekommen.


Genau, FACHpresse... Der Typ hat nicht mal geschnallt dass man an Handys kein normales fettes HDMI anschlie0en kann  




Samsung setzt oft auf ein Proprietäres OS...
Das geht GAR nicht... Sowas tue ich mir nicht an. ich brauche anständige Navigation und sowas. Außer ich bekomme das Handy für 100€ oder so.


Altek Leo - klingt nice aber mal schauen. Soll ja in erster Linie ein anständiges handy sein und wenn das klappt...


----------



## fuddles (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Wie gesagt wenn du ein properitäres OS nicht magst biste mit dem Satio gut bedient.


----------



## shyne (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: bestes Kamera Touchscreen Handy*

Das Handy an sich ist das Geld nicht wert was es heute kostet wenn du mich fragst. Da hat Vivaz sogar die nase vorn was P/L angeht. Wies scheint warte ich mit meinem Nokia 5800 doch auf das N8 wenn nichts vorbeigeflogen kommt zufällig ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Juni 2010)

Gegen X10 von SE kann kein anderes Handy mithalten, wenn es um die Kamera geht


----------



## DrSin (5. Juni 2010)

Und am Rande, das Samsung i8910 hat Symbain.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (5. Juni 2010)

derzeit ist "noch" das samsung i8910 HD das beste HD aufnahme gerät...
habe es mir erst vor kurzem gekauft und bin über die kamerafunktion echt begeistert.


----------



## shyne (5. Juni 2010)

> Gegen X10 von SE kann kein anderes Handy mithalten, wenn es um die Kamera geht


Eine reine Behauptung.



> derzeit ist "noch" das samsung i8910 HD das beste HD  aufnahme gerät...


Ist nicht schlecht aber noch etwas teuer.


----------



## DrSin (6. Juni 2010)

Jopp, vor allem mit ner Custom Firmware von HyperX ist das i8910 kaum zu toppen, in der letzten release hat er es sogar geschafft den CPU Takt per Tool anzuheben.
Ein paar dll's und Settings von Nokia und SE drin und raus kommt eine sehr guter remix


----------



## shyne (7. Juni 2010)

Sicher dass das Handy so genauso lange lebt wie mit Originalfirmware?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Juni 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlecht aber noch etwas teuer.



aber ein iphone kostet ca. 700-800€uros
da ist das samsung i8910 HD ein echtes schnäpchen 


@shyne

falls du dich mal für ein samsung i8910 HD entscheiden solltest.
einfach kurz pn an mich
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/26597-raggamuffin.html


----------



## DrSin (7. Juni 2010)

Das Handy lebt genauso lang wie mit ner normalen Firmware. Habe seit Januar nur noch die Custom's drauf und noch nie ein Problem gehabt.


----------



## shyne (8. Juni 2010)

> aber ein iphone kostet ca. 700-800€uros


ja, vlllt ist das neuste iphone das dann wert. ist doch geisteskrank für das heute iphone so viel auszugeben, nur damit ein apfel drauf is ^^


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Juni 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> ja, vlllt ist das neuste iphone das dann wert. ist doch geisteskrank für das heute iphone so viel auszugeben, nur damit ein apfel drauf is ^^



ausserdem "warum" ein iphone wen es ein i8910 HD giebt.


----------



## shyne (9. Juni 2010)

was meint ihr wie vivaz und i8910 im Vergleich zueinander abschneiden?


----------



## XeQfaN (20. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe mal geschaut ein N96 - Samsung Innovi8 - N85 und das wars dann schon suche lemisch auch ein gutes handy ohne Touchscreen, und meines erachten ist es das N96. Auch wenn es alt ist... 16GB, MP3 Player top, Camera Top, Bedienung top... wenn du mehr auf akku und Camera legst und verarbeitung greifst zum innovi8


----------



## shyne (29. Juni 2010)

Ohne Touch würde ich C905 oder So von SE nehmen...
Ich glaube die Vivaz Videos sind etwass besser. Fotos sind von der Samsung besser
Das X10 kann ja kein HD Video, was ich ziemlich bescheuert finde und ist noch teuer.
Das neue iPhone ist sehr cool was Videos angeht, Fotos sind auch ganz gut. 

Was mich brennend interessieren würde ist, ob man bei dem i8910 irgendwas bei Video schrauben kann, dass das Material nicht so extremst komprimiert gespeichert wird. Dafür verzichte ich auch auf unendliche Aufnahme und beschränke es auf 20Min oder so... Wenn ich mir die Vids anschaue, ist einfach total viel wegen des Codens kaputt gemacht worden....


----------



## DrSin (29. Juni 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> Ohne Touch würde ich C905 oder So von SE nehmen...
> Ich glaube die Vivaz Videos sind etwass besser. Fotos sind von der Samsung besser
> Das X10 kann ja kein HD Video, was ich ziemlich bescheuert finde und ist noch teuer.
> Das neue iPhone ist sehr cool was Videos angeht, Fotos sind auch ganz gut.
> ...



Wurd schon einiges gemacht, HyperX hatte auch mal den Vivaz Codec drin, war aber dann schlechter als vorher.
Hab im Moment bei einer Minute Videomaterial ca 9MB in 720p


----------



## shyne (30. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich bekomm das Handy und dann melde ich mich ma wieder
Bin gespannt, was die community so alles auf die Beinchen gestellt hat


----------



## shyne (3. Juli 2010)

Hab nun das i8910HD endlich... Aber muss sagen, mit der aktuellen FM kommt es nicht an Nokia 5800 Menüführung tc ran. Ovi Store ist bei der 5800 auch geil..

Wer führt mich nun ein? Habe ne FM die nicht ma kinetisch scrollen kann... Außerdem magi SportsTracker und  Ovi Maps drauf haben...


----------



## DrSin (4. Juli 2010)

Hab Kinetic Scrolling drauf, OVI Store, Maps und auch Sportstracker laufen.

Die Custom FirmWare findest du hier:
I8910 CUSTOM ROMS

Und die Menüführung ist mehr oder weniger die selbe, das selbes OS.


----------



## shyne (5. Juli 2010)

Das habe ich nun auch drauf und bin nicht ganz überzeugt muss ich sagen. Mal schauen wie HX V7 wird. Es gibt ja auch andere Firmware, das schau ich mir vielleicht auch an. Es hat ewig gedauert bis die richitge Version von Sportstracker fand und mit Ovi Maps habe ich mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen, du nicht? Hast du auch die Version von der Seite von HX?


----------



## DrSin (5. Juli 2010)

Uff ich habe glub ich die von seiner Seite, hab v 3.04 ohne Abstürze.
HX V7 dürfte sehr interessant werden, allerdings kann ich dir jetz schon sagen das die HX Versionen die besten sind.

Zum Navi nochmal, schau dir mal Sygic an, ist ne Ecke besser als OVI.

Was gefällt dir an der FW nicht?


----------



## shyne (12. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss auch nicht. Habe jetzt N2003 und bin zufrieden aber will dennoch auf HX6 oder 7 umsteigen... 

Wo kiregt man das Sygic? 

Kannst du mir übrigens mal erklären, was dieser "pre focus ausschalten" und sowas heißt in der Firmware? Verstehe den Sinn der Option nicht.


----------

